# Quels écouteurs ?



## Viclanel (27 Août 2010)

Bonsoir
J'ai fait une recherche mais sans résultats alors je me permets de vous demander conseils pour l'achat d'écouteurs intra-auriculaires de haute qualité pour un ipod nano que je vais acheter prochainement.
Merci de vos conseils.
Cordialement


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

J'ai ce casque de Phillips, le SHS-8000, et j'en suis très satisfait.
Il tient bien en place, et le son est excellent.
Et il est à moins de 30&#8364;.


----------



## Viclanel (28 Août 2010)

Bonjour
OK, merci.
Et sans abuser, où puis-je le trouver stp?
Merci et bonne journée.
S'il y a d'autres expériences je suis preneur.
Je recherche vraiment un son super
Merci à vous.


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2010)

À la FNAC : http://www4.fnac.com/avis-Philips-HS-8000/1p1874143

ou ailleurs : http://www.rue-hardware.com/prix/acheter,philips-shs-8000,54467

Sinon, à la FNAC il y en a pas mal d'autres :
http://www.fnac.com/Casques-intra-auriculaire/Par-categorie/nsh145692/w-4
Je crois que Sennheiser est une excellent marque, mais je n'ai jamais testé.


----------



## Viclanel (28 Août 2010)

Merci wath68
Les liens me sont très utiles.
Reste à faire un choix, l'idéal serait d'aller dans un magasin faire des essais car mettre plusieurs dizaines d'euros et être déçu, ça craint.
C'est pourquoi avoir l'avis du plus grand nombre peut aider.
Merci encore.


----------



## dapi (28 Août 2010)

Tu as aussi ce fil sur les casque intra.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------




Viclanel a dit:


> l'idéal serait d'aller dans un magasin faire des essais car mettre plusieurs dizaines d'euros et être déçu, ça craint..


Depuis quelque temps, tu peu tester ton baladeur sur des casque en démo à la Fnac, mais ce la concerne pas les intras, c'est vrais que ce serait vraiment utile, mais ça ce comprend pour des question d'hygiène.


----------



## Viclanel (28 Août 2010)

Merci
J'ai retrouvé le test de 5 écouteurs dans le n° 60 d'iCreate et quelques essais sur igénération; http://www.igen.fr/test/accessoires/test-des-monster-turbine-10525
Il y a les qJays qui ont l'air pas mal aussi.
Le casque offre  certainement des qualités sonores supérieures mais ne peut s'emporter partout. 
J'aime bien écouter la musique avec des écouteurs car j'ai l'impression d'être dans la musique ou plutôt la musique est dans ma tête. Cela permet d'être complètement dedans sans être dérangé et j'apprécie beaucoup ces moments musicaux.
Merci encore pour vos apports.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

J'ai eu les Bose Intra et les Shure SE110 que j'utilise quotidiennement, un réel plaisir&#8230;!


----------



## Le Runner Luron (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour Macuserman

Merci pour ces infos. Bose est une marque sérieuse et réputée, Shure, je connais moins bien. Lequel as tu préféré ?
Bon dimanche


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

Salut Le Runner&#8230;! 

Personnellement, j'adore les basses. Pas les chansons de tarés avec que des basses et 3 syllabes, mais j'aime bien ça.
Partant de ce principe j'ai logiquement pris les Bose, marque connue pour son affection pour les basses. 
Mais franchement, je suis plus ou moins persuadé qu'ils n'ont pas poussé leurs talents... Ils se sont un peu reposés sur leur notoriété.

Puis j'ai acheté les SE110. J'étais confiant car Shure est un spécialiste mondialment connu dans le domaine musical (U2, Coldplay par exemple ne fonctionnent qu'avec du matériel Shure). Et bien qu'il s'agisse d'une entrée de gamme (c'était soit les SE110 soit les SE530, beaucoup beaucoup plus cher), je n'ai pas hésité à dépenser l'argent nécessaire pour les avoir...
Et ils sont réellements excellents. Une grande qualité musicale. Certes moins de basses que sur les Bose, mais le reste est bien mieux. Le confort du port, l'insonorisation extérieure, la réduction des bruits, et la qualité musicale globale.

En revanche, si tu peux te le permettre, et c'est ce que je ferais à l'heure actuelle, je prendrais les modèles supérieures&#8230; Non pas les SE115, mais les SE420: un bonheur.


----------



## Le Runner Luron (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir
J'ai demandé à un conseiller de MacWay qui m'a proposé ces écouteurs.
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6305/shure-se530pth-ecouteurs-intra-auriculaire-metal-avec-systeme-push-to-hear.html

Quelqu'un les connait-il ?

Merci à vous


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2010)

halavache ... 329&#8364; !!!
Tu m'étonnes qu'il t'as conseillé ceux-là.

Bon, sur MacWay ils ont une note de 7/10, dont 2 critiques concernant le câble.
Pas très rassurant je trouve.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2010)

Le Runner Luron a dit:


> Bonsoir
> J'ai demandé à un conseiller de MacWay qui m'a proposé ces écouteurs.
> Quelqu'un les connait-il ?
> 
> Merci à vous



Je suis persuadé que si tu regardes le post d'au-dessus tu ne te demanderais pas cette chose là


----------



## itako (6 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, beaucoup de problème de câble chez Shure, après quelques temps il n'est pas rare de voir le câble craqueler, et surtout sur la partie qui se trouve derrière ton oreille, beaucoup plus atteint que le reste.

Shure c'est bien, mais ça ne tien pas.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2010)

Je confirme, je l'ai fait changer au bout de 4 mois&#8230;


----------



## Le Runner Luron (7 Septembre 2010)

Merci à vous
Comme je souhaite m'acheter d'excellents écouteurs, le prix n'est pas le facteur principal seulement si je mets une telle somme, il est important de ne pas se tromper et vos retours me sont fort utiles.
 Je commence à affiner mes choix vers les marques Bose, Jays et Monsters mais le prix est monstrueux, ceci dit s'ils sont top pourquoi pas et Sennheiser mais je ne sais quel modèle.
Ce ne sont pas des écouteurs pour écouter dans le metro ou pour courir mais avec mon ordi (afin de ne pas déranger mon entourage et garder un son de qualité), je n'écoute pas ma musique sur une chaîne, je préfère nettement cette sensation "d'être habité" par la musique ainsi qu'avec mon ipod à l'extérieur parfois.
Ils remplaceront donc de bonnes enceintes, c'est pour cette raison que la qualité sonore doit primer.
Merci encore pour vos feed-back.


----------



## dapi (7 Septembre 2010)

itako a dit:


> Effectivement, beaucoup de problème de câble chez Shure, après quelques temps il n'est pas rare de voir le câble craqueler, et surtout sur la partie qui se trouve derrière ton oreille, beaucoup plus atteint que le reste.
> 
> Shure c'est bien, mais ça ne tien pas.



Dans mon cas je me plein pas du câble du SE 110 acheté en décembre 2008.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------




Le Runner Luron a dit:


> Comme je souhaite m'acheter d'excellents écouteurs, le prix n'est pas le facteur principal seulement si je mets une telle somme, il est important de ne pas se tromper et vos retours me sont fort utiles.
> Je commence à affiner mes choix vers les marques Bose, Jays et Monsters mais le prix est monstrueux, ceci dit s'ils sont top pourquoi pas et Sennheiser mais je ne sais quel modèle.



Attention à la musique que tu écoute, les Bose et Monsters sont plutôt adapté au rap, dance... avec une accentuation des graves qui peu être décevante sur d'autres genres.



Le Runner Luron a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas des écouteurs pour écouter dans le metro ou pour courir mais avec mon ordi (afin de ne pas déranger mon entourage et garder un son de qualité), je n'écoute pas ma musique sur une chaîne, je préfère nettement cette sensation "d'être habité" par la musique ainsi qu'avec mon ipod à l'extérieur parfois.
> Ils remplaceront donc de bonnes enceintes, c'est pour cette raison que la qualité sonore doit primer.
> Merci encore pour vos feed-back.



Un très bon casque fermé ne serait-il pas mieux adapté? Et c'est plus facile à tester cher un revendeur.


----------

